# Rear Diffuser Plastidip Hack



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i would have cut it out lol,because race car


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

silverls said:


> I'm not the only one on Cruzetalk that Wants a rear diffuser something fierce. Sadly most diffuser's for this car that i have found are upwards of $250-300. So i compromised. PLasti-Dip Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn man... I was hoping to be the first! Nice job... I recently had my front bumper replaced so I was going to have to repaint (black out) my front lower grille. This time I was going to try the plasti-dip & at the same time the rear below the same line!

Oh & wouldn't exactly call it a hack... more of an inexpensive enhancement that actually works out very well.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I wonder how long something like that will hold up to the elements.

I do like the look though.


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Did mine last fall and still holding up well.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Someone was looking at my tail lights for so long he liked what he saw, lol, I had to Bud!







Mine is painted with Dupli Color engine enamel, I wanted low gloss but not flat, it came out good, but the diffuser is almost here to cover it up.

Later,
Steve


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I wonder how long something like that will hold up to the elements.
> 
> I do like the look though.


I might cover over it with a satin clearcoat just to be sure it does hold up.

And yea thanks steve. I did just have to

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Someone was looking at my tail lights for so long he liked what he saw, lol, I had to Bud!
> View attachment 5940
> 
> Mine is painted with Dupli Color engine enamel, I wanted low gloss but not flat, it came out good, but the diffuser is almost here to cover it up.
> ...


I need that exhaust tip now to make it look good.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 1stcruzeECO (May 28, 2012)

thats looks good .. the wife will be bitching wen i do this lol


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Great job! I really like how that looks on your silver car. Has anyone done this on the color Blue Topaz Metallic yet? I wonder how that would look on mine?

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

plastidip is amazing i have an s10 with billet grille insert painted it with plastidip still holding up great no chips or anything


----------

